# Best path for a college kid aspiring to be trooper? Military?



## smitty1369 (Jan 2, 2013)

Okay so I found this website trolling around a few weeks ago and have used it mainly for observation. I'm still a freshman CJ student at Umass Lowell, and hope to get my masters after that, and ever since I was a kid and found out my grandfather was a fallen Revere detective I wanted to follow in his footsteps, only I've always dreamed of becoming a trooper. I understand my college education is important and I am doing very well, but I also know veterans often have a better chance. I do not want to serve my country for the wrong reasons but I want this badly and I know that many with just BA's have trouble even finding employment from local departments. I have had a few military members in my family and they all suggest the same. Is there anything I could join in the near future then becoming active once I graduate so I don't have to leave school? Sorry I don't know much about the military, searching online is unclear and the recruiter in Lowell is always closed when I stop by.


----------

